# Topics > Projects >  CARLoS PROJECT, European Union’s Seventh Framework Programme

## Airicist

Website - carlosproject.eu

Contributors:

Robotnik Automation SLL

----------


## Airicist

Demo navigation - Project CARLOS

Published on Jun 4, 2015




> Navigation and autonomous positioning in semi-structured environments.

----------


## Airicist

CARLoS Project - Robotnik

Published on May 20, 2016




> The CARLoS project applies recent advances in cooperative mobile robotics, to a representative industrial scenario in shipyards. CARLoS robot is built using off-the-shelf technology under a modular approach. Robot co-worker for fit-out operations inside blocks of ship superstructures.

----------

